#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4495/17: Δήλωση υπαγωγής αυθαίρετου 2ου ορόφου

## tserpe

Έχω 
ισόγειο που ανήκει 100% ψιλή κυριότητα στη κόρη & 100% επικαρπία στη μανά
1ο όροφο που ανήκει 100% πλήρη κυριότητα στη κόρη
τον παράνομο 2ο όροφο που θέλω να κάνω υπαγωγή μπορώ να τον βάλω μόνo στην κόρη ή πρέπει να έχει και η μανά υποχρεωτικα μερίδιο;

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως θέλουν. Εκτός εάν έχει ήδη δηλωθεί σε κάποιο Ε9, οπότε ακολουθείς τη δήλωση.

----------


## tserpe

Ακομη μια διευκρίνηση (για αλλο ακινητο).
Σε ποιον θα δηλωθουν οι παραβασεις και αν πρεπει να γινουν περισσοτερες απο μια δηλωσεις υπαγωγής.
υπογειο (αυθαιρετο)
ισογειο ανηκει στον πατερα 100% (νομιμο)
1ος οροφος ανηκει πατερα 50% και μανα 50% (νομιμο)
2ος οροφος (ολος παρανομος)
παρανομη μεταλλικη σκαλα απο εδαφος μεχρι 2ο οροφο
παρανομο στεγαστρο στο ακαλυπτο

----------

